# Post where we can find you outside of FAF



## Deo (Aug 18, 2015)

And this is in the artist subforum so we can add pics of stupid shit.

Find me:
Twitter: https://twitter.com/deotasdevil
Weasyl: https://www.weasyl.com/~deo


----------



## Taralack (Aug 18, 2015)

Clever.


----------



## Deo (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Maugryph (Aug 18, 2015)

https://www.weasyl.com/~maugryph/


----------



## Recel (Aug 18, 2015)

You can find me on Weasyl https://www.weasyl.com/~recel
Nowhere else currently.

Oh, and my Skype is also here. (Not like anyone would want it :V)


----------



## Deo (Aug 18, 2015)

Ozzy, Smelge, Minty don't leave me


----------



## Deo (Aug 18, 2015)

Not EverSleep though God no he is haunting us


----------



## Willow (Aug 18, 2015)

Tumblr: http://kingsheeb.tumblr.com/
Twitter: https://twitter.com/kingsheeb

Weasyl: https://www.weasyl.com/~willy

I'm most active on Tumblr. trying to use my Twitter more but I've mostly been using it for school 

And I'm remaking my Skype eventually


----------



## NotKalmor (Aug 18, 2015)

Weasyl www.weasyl.com/~kalmor
SF - kalmor.sofurry.com 
Furry network - beta.furrynetwork.com/Kalmor


----------



## Deo (Aug 18, 2015)

thanks guys I am gonna watch the shit outta ya


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 18, 2015)

Telegram: @jmw566

If I've known you for a while, you can pm for my Facebook/cell #/iMessage details


----------



## Deo (Aug 18, 2015)

what the fuck is telegram?


----------



## Xipoid (Aug 18, 2015)

Jashwa said:


> Telegram: @jmw566
> 
> If I've known you for a while, you can pm for my Facebook/cell #/iMessage details



I wasn't actually going to post anything here, but what the fuck is Telegram


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 18, 2015)

Telegram is a messenger app that has pretty good privacy settings and group chats and amazing stickers.


----------



## Xipoid (Aug 18, 2015)

Jashwa said:


> Telegram is a messenger app that has pretty good privacy settings and group chats and amazing stickers.



Stickers?


----------



## Deo (Aug 18, 2015)

[yt]https://youtube.com/watch?v=OuEN5TjYRCE[/yt]


----------



## Kaizy (Aug 18, 2015)

Most contact info is right there on the left.
My FA leads to other forms of contact.

~


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Aug 18, 2015)

*So, this forum has been handed over to 4chan, and you guys are posting your contact info?  >.>

*Or am I just paranoid?


----------



## Taralack (Aug 18, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> *So, this forum has been handed over to 4chan, and you guys are posting your contact info?  >.>
> 
> *Or am I just paranoid?



It's just the internet, if they tried really hard they probably could have found it without us giving it to them


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 18, 2015)

Xipoid said:


> Stickers?


 embedded pictures that you can have in your app so you can just tap to send them. People can upload custom ones so there's funny stuff and cute stuff and not just like Facebook emoticons.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 18, 2015)

*Personal Tumblr:* http://ludwigvonkoopa.co.vu/
*Art Tumblr:* http://vaedraws.tumblr.com/
*Weasyl forums:* https://forums.weasyl.com/vbulletin/member.php?3700-Vae
(mostly inactive but I might use it more at some point) *Weasyl main:* https://www.weasyl.com/profile/Vae


----------



## Deo (Aug 18, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> *So, this forum has been handed over to 4chan, and you guys are posting your contact info?  >.>
> 
> *Or am I just paranoid?



I actually like some of these chucklefucks and want to stay in contact after the Admins wake up and perma ban me for the twelfth time.


----------



## Xipoid (Aug 18, 2015)

Jashwa said:


> embedded pictures that you can have in your app so you can just tap to send them. People can upload custom ones so there's funny stuff and cute stuff and not just like Facebook emoticons.



Who would ever want to send anything to anyone that wasn't pure, monochromatic text


----------



## Deo (Aug 18, 2015)

Helvetica or GTFO


----------



## Willow (Aug 18, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> *So, this forum has been handed over to 4chan, and you guys are posting your contact info?  >.>
> 
> *Or am I just paranoid?


if they cared that much they could just go to my page lol


----------



## Deo (Aug 18, 2015)

Eversleep Again said:


> I WILL FOLLOW YOU ALL TILL THE END OF TIME



*FML*


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 18, 2015)

Xipoid said:


> Who would ever want to send anything to anyone that wasn't pure, monochromatic text


Fun people


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 18, 2015)

Deo said:


> Ozzy, Smelge, Minty don't leave me



What is love?


----------



## Xipoid (Aug 18, 2015)

Jashwa said:


> Fun people



what's that like, Jashwa


----------



## Deo (Aug 19, 2015)

Thanks I guess...


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 19, 2015)

Xipoid said:


> what's that like, Jashwa


Overall enjoyable but sometimes unbelievably embarassing


----------



## Recel (Aug 19, 2015)

Jashwa said:


> Overall enjoyable but sometimes unbelievably embarassing



So basically a vibrator?


----------



## Xipoid (Aug 19, 2015)

Jashwa said:


> Overall enjoyable but sometimes unbelievably embarassing



Sounds positively dreadful.


----------



## Deo (Aug 19, 2015)

Xipoid said:


> Sounds positively dreadful.


http://imgur.com/gallery/GJlyA


----------



## Ratte (Aug 19, 2015)

Back to its main purpose:

FurAffinity: https://www.furaffinity.net/user/ratte/
DeviantArt: http://silasagnostos.deviantart.com
Art Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/ratteart
Twitter: https://twitter.com/norveblue
Story/character-based Tumblr: http://ai-qa.tumblr.com

Thanks to anyone who takes a look.


----------



## Azure (Aug 19, 2015)

many places

facebook is DubeJon with LSD icon

Skype is fuck.you9001

thats about it

love all you bastards, see you on the other side


----------



## Recel (Aug 19, 2015)

Azure said:


> many places
> 
> facebook is DubeJon with LSD icon
> 
> ...



"Fuck You is not in your contacts"

I'm still unsure if this is real or you're just trolling. I won't even try adding you until I get third party conformation about this. 
Or dick pics... lots of dick pics. :V


----------



## Kaizy (Aug 19, 2015)

Recel said:


> "Fuck You is not in your contacts"
> 
> I'm still unsure if this is real or you're just trolling. I won't even try adding you until I get third party conformation about this.
> Or dick pics... lots of dick pics. :V



No that actually is their Skype account. I have it added.

EDIT: Or I see it in a group. I don't remember who I have added.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 19, 2015)

Since new account registering has been disabled, that means bans are incoming.

http://xopachi.tumblr.com/
https://www.weasyl.com/profile/xp
http://xopachi.deviantart.com/ 

Yes, I use DA like a moron. Fuck off.


----------



## Deo (Aug 19, 2015)

Recel said:


> "Fuck You is not in your contacts"
> 
> I'm still unsure if this is real or you're just trolling. I won't even try adding you until I get third party conformation about this.
> Or dick pics... lots of dick pics. :V



I can confirm, but no dick pics yet (I am unloved *cry cry*)


----------



## Ruggy (Aug 19, 2015)

I doubt anyone here who doesn't already know who I am either A. cares where I am, or B. doesn't know where to find me, but I'm "Ruggy" on Weasyl.


----------



## Deo (Aug 19, 2015)

XoPachi said:


> Since new account registering has been disabled, that means bans are incoming.



The end is nigh.


----------



## ZaraphayxRedux (Aug 19, 2015)

Rofl, Dragoneer banned Eversleep.

My only contact info is on the left, have at it I guess.


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 19, 2015)

https://www.weasyl.com/~toshabi


----------



## Ley (Aug 19, 2015)

Guess I better get my new FA out there
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/mel-amie/ (apparently I draw snuff now.)
http://l-em.tumblr.com/
http://lemonjackelope.tumblr.com/
https://www.picarto.tv/live/channel.php?watch=Lemonjackelope
http://lemonjackelope.deviantart.com/


----------



## Tiamat (Aug 19, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> I am *FishNChips* on the Weasyl forums



Oh yeah, we are forum furrrriends there!


----------



## Deo (Aug 19, 2015)

I need to do more on the Weasyl Forums.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 19, 2015)

Tiamat said:


> Oh yeah, we are forum furrrriends there!



notis me senpai


----------



## Tiamat (Aug 19, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> notis me senpai



oh hey HAPPY FUCKING BIRTHDAY


----------



## RTDragon (Aug 19, 2015)

Hmm i need to make a weasyl account though why is it still in beta?

Well you can find me on DA which is pretty much on the front of my FA page in links.


----------



## WinterWolf397 (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm on Twitter, Tumblr, Xbox Live, Weasyl, and Furiffic as WinterWolf397.


----------



## NotKalmor (Aug 19, 2015)

RTDragon said:


> Hmm i need to make a weasyl account though why is it still in beta?
> 
> Well you can find me on DA which is pretty much on the front of my FA page in links.


It's a pretty well polished beta


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Aug 19, 2015)

Furaffinity: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/alexxxlupo/

Weasyl: https://www.weasyl.com/~alexxxreturns

Digiartists Domain (If you're a fan of adult Digimon art please go there, we're trying to get the place revived): http://digiartistsdomain.org/phpboard/member.php?action=profile&uid=22636

Skype: live:lightofthefullmoon_1

Steam: Click the link in my Sig, it seems to work because I get FAF people adding me. V


----------



## Xipoid (Aug 19, 2015)

Deo said:


> http://imgur.com/gallery/GJlyA



were you told of this or was this purely of your own volition?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 19, 2015)

Tiamat said:


> oh hey HAPPY FUCKING BIRTHDAY



THANK YOU SPLENDID EX MOD


----------



## Deo (Aug 19, 2015)

Xipoid said:


> were you told of this or was this purely of your own volition?


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 19, 2015)

This is an oldfag thread nobody wants my contact info Im not speshul ;w;


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Aug 19, 2015)

http://monochromatic-dragon.deviantart.com/
https://www.facebook.com/monochromaticdragon
https://www.weasyl.com/~monochromaticdragon (not up-to-date)


----------



## Willow (Aug 19, 2015)

RTDragon said:


> Hmm i need to make a weasyl account though why is it still in beta?


it's open beta

though I think it's pretty much finished as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Grendel (Aug 19, 2015)

*RIP Deo*


----------



## dischimera (Aug 19, 2015)

If anyone cares it's pretty easy to find me on FA, weasyl, pixiv, sofurry or even IB. Either disneyishchimera or dischimera on all of them.
I'll never go back to DA. Personal reasons.


----------



## sultanpeppershaker (Aug 19, 2015)

https://www.weasyl.com/~jeythehusky
gchat: jeywynn@gmail.com
yahoo: jeythehusky
aim: jeywynn


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 19, 2015)

Weasyl:
https://www.weasyl.com/~drdingo

Weasyl forums:
*https://forums.weasyl.com/vbulletin/member.php?5273-DrDingo

Steam:
*http://steamcommunity.com/id/mrdoctorman/

Skype:
MrDoctorManSkype


----------



## Tiamat (Aug 19, 2015)

how/why the fuck did deo get banned now? pathetic


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Aug 19, 2015)

Eh I'll post some links here

Weasyl: https://www.weasyl.com/~crazytundrawolf

Weasyl forums: https://forums.weasyl.com/vbulletin/member.php?7968-CrazyTundraWolf


----------



## Xipoid (Aug 19, 2015)

Tiamat said:


> how/why the fuck did deo get banned now? pathetic



Might have something to do with the numerous times she intimated Chase a practitioner of bestiality via fornication with canines.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 23, 2015)

Web links to where I am: http://thornton2.com/ArielMT

Twitter specifically: https://twitter.com/arielmtspeaks


----------



## SodaBubbles (Apr 6, 2016)

Userpage of sodabubbles -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
Userpage of thorns-and-roses -- Fur Affinity [dot] net nsfw
SodaBubbles' Profile | SoFurry
sodabubbles < Profile | Inkbunny, the Furry Art Community
SodaBubbles's profile — Weasyl
Andromeda Fox | Facebook
http://keeperofthesystem.deviantart.com
» Ravenmoon Illustration - Tigerdile! (need to get on streaming again)
http://hawkeye-is-my-wife.tumblr.com don't upload here much but there it is anyway

I am useless with Twitter. I hardly remember to update. But if you're interested it's OdinsRightEye. Too much stuuuuuuuuuff.


----------



## Inzoreno (Apr 6, 2016)

Besides on FA: Userpage of inzoreno -- Fur Affinity [dot] net I can be found on Deviant Art: http://hordeofowls.deviantart.com/ , though I am not super active there. I don't post my anthro commissioned works there, but I do use it to dump photos that I feel aren't good enough to be on FA.


----------

